# Check out these bad boys



## Valleypatroll (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice, I will trade you two snapper for the grouper!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Valley~ did I see you saturday hauling your boat near Katy Mills with a chevy/GMC?


----------



## Valleypatroll (Apr 6, 2005)

I live in FL. Hadn't been that far with it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats a really sweet grouper.


----------

